# December flounder gigging - 9 pound flounder tonight



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder gigging during the first few nights of December has been slower than expected. The fish have been widely scattered, and only a handful of big ones each night. With a 2 fish limit until December 15, we are being selective, only gigging the larger fish. This plan has backfired on us a couple times over the last few nights, making it hard to finish off our limits after passing on lots of 15-18" keepers early in the trip. We are still getting a few giant flounder in the 7-9 pound range, but not as many as usual for the first week of December. Very warm weather, calm conditions, and full moon have made the larger fish wary to head shallow, and not much movement from night to night. This week's cold front should get the fish moving again, and I expect lots of big fish to show up after the front.

*12/1/2017 - At midnight*
I had the Tony D. group of 3 onboard. Condtions were ideal, with East wind at 5mph and very clear water. We found only scattered flounder, and no giants, but lots of drum and sheepshead. We ended with a 6 flounder limit, 15 sheesphead limit, and 8 drum by 2am (2 hours of gigging). Our largest flounder tonight was 19".

*12/1/2017*
I had the Craig B. group of 5 onboard (one person not in photo). Conditions were nice, with SE wind at 5-10mph and lower tide levels. Things started slow, with no fish in the first 2 hours. After making a few moves, we found some solid flounder on hard sand bottom. We ended with an 10 flounder limit, 7 sheepshead, and 1 black drum by 10pm (4 hours of gigging). Our largest flounder tonight was 23".

*12/2/2017*
I had the Craig B. group of 7 onboard. Conditions were nice, with ESE wind at 5-15mph and hard incoming tide. We got off to a fast start, gigging 8 large flounder in the first 20 minutes. As soon as the bright moon got up in the sky, the fishing shut down, and we struggled to find any action. We ended with 11 flounder and 1 sheepshead by 2am (8 hours of gigging). Our largest flounder tonight was 27" and weighed 7 pounds.

*12/3/2017*
I had the David S. group of 4 onboard. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 5-15 mph and light rain. We found 7 solid fish early, holding out our last fish for a giant. After 2 more hours, we finally found what we were looking for, a true monster flounder. The fish weighed 8.89 pounds on the scale, and at 26", it was by far the fattest flounder I have ever seen in 15 years of guiding. We ended with a 8 flounder limit, 7 sheepshead, and 1 black drum by 10pm (4 hours of gigging)

*Upcoming open dates:
December: 27, 29, 30
January: 1, 7-12, 14-19, 21-24, 28-31
February: 1, 2, 14-16, 18-28.*

I also have â€œlate tripsâ€ available, after I get done with my first group. These trips usually leave the dock between 8pm-11pm.

I have late trips available on December 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 18.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 www.nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pics*

pics


----------

